
Turkey blocks access to Reddit under controversial censorship law - czottmann
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/14/9734910/turkey-reddit-internet-ban
======
venomsnake
The Turkey situation is deteriorating and fast. Erdogan is moving towards
dictatorship with strong Islamist streak. There is chaos on its borders. And
where there is order - it is upheld by people that Turkey hates (the kurds).
With that context - banning of reddit is not unexpected or shocking.

And the possibility of 3 sided civil war, while small is increasing rapidly.
Which will make the current middle east situation referred as the "good old
calm days" if that happens.

